# SIM180 vs Porsche 996 Carrera 4.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Here is another detail from me but on something a little more closer to my own favourite Marque, yep it's a Porker 996 Carrera........:car:

This motor is owned by a very good friend and an old work colleague who also let's me use the unit now and again.........

Colin used to own a lovely Boxster S that Jules and I worked on a long time ago back in April '09, which can be seen here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115061

Time for a upgrade for Colin as with two kids he was struggling to take the family out in the Boxster..........:lol:

What was nice about this detail was that after the condition of the wheels on the Boxster, which were in pretty good conditon Colin invested a few quid in getting the wheels on the 996 fully refurbished at Rimstock and the results speak for themselves, just excellent.........:doublesho

The detail was delayed until the wheels had been completed so the Porsche would stand on bricks for a while in the unit but on a lovely recent Saturday I arrived at the unit ready to crack on with the Porsche wearing it's new refurbished shoes:































































































































As you can see fairly soiled already but nothing that a days detailing couldn't sort out.........

*The Detail Process:*

So first up even though the wheels had been refurbed I needed to get them off, get them sealed properly and the arches attended too, so first wheel off and onto the RiMat:



















Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Megs Wash Mitt:










Rinsed and process repeated on the front face:



















The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then sealed with some Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off with a microfibre cloth:










Turning my attention to the wheel arch now, here is how it looked before:










Rinsed:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush and AG Wheel Brush:



















Rinsed to leave the following:










This process was repeated on all the other arches and wheels, I did spend some time cleaning the exhaust back box on the rear arches - Before:










After:










And all done:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsed first:










Then foamed:










Some of the smaller intricate areas were attended too with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This was then rinsed and re-foamed, I then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Rinse Bucket:










This process was completed over the whole car and then rinsed:










I decided to attend to the Engine Bay while I was there, rinsed first:










Megs APC aggiated with a Detailer Brush:










The car was then clayed but I forgot to take some pics................

After another rinse, I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Left the following:










I then moved the Porker inside and taped up all the areas I didn't want to polish:



















Decided to try out a test panel on the Driver's Side Rear Wing, marking off a 50/50 line, then took some readings:



















Front Wing:










Bonnet:










Roof:










As with many motor's like this some paint had been applied to a few areas but nothing to worry about............

Taking a look at the defects on show now:




























I worked the Front Section of the wing with some Megs 105 on a 3M Polishing Pad which yielded some good results:



















Still with some refining to do but compared too:



















50/50:










Then completing the rear section of the panel:




























At this point I was feeling pretty good about things but as with so many panels on cars, they all differ, I suffered the tell tale sticky paint on the roof and also on the bonnet..........:buffer:

The Rear end and the bonnet had some major deep RDS marks as did the door handles, I didn't have the time nor the possibly needed Wool Pad to get these marks out but I planned to re-visit this at a later date..........

After all the polishing the car was moved back outside:










Plenty of polish residue:



















Rinsed first:










Pre-LSP beading:



















Megs Last Touch was then applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I decided at this point, as it was still light and warm outside to attend to the interior, so mats out:



















Vacced:










All the leather was treated to some Gliptone Cleaner and Conditioner via Applicator Pads:










The boot and the Engine Bay received some 303 Aerospace Protectant that was applied and left to dry to be buffed off later:





































Back inside the exhausts were treated to some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:





































Sealant choice would be Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by the Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










All glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










Wonder Bonnet for the inside of the front and rear windows:



















Then some CG New Car Smell:










Megs Hyper Dressing was applied to the arches and external trim:










Finally some AS Highstyle applied to the tyres via a brush:










*The Results:*









































































































































































































































































































































































As stated in the write up, I will be re-visiting this later on in the year with a wool pad and some more time, potentially some wet sanding to remove these deeper marks, the lighting is pretty honest in the unit and I have nothing to hide but I think you can see a vast improvement on the before and after shots...............

The keen eyed amoungst you will also notice some polish residue underneath the Driver's Door, this was wiped off after the pictures were taken and I didn't have time to re-photo the final shots, so apologies for that little section I missed............

Over all I was happy with the results, a good detail on a very nice motor..........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top finish mate, one of the hardest colours to work on!!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks fabulous. well done mate.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work Si and a top write up as usual :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job lovely car,did you use a pad on the trolley jack lifting point ?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one Si.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Stunning si 

P.s thanks for the MIT cam I get a second


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed..and yes I can't quite believe I'm saying that about a Porsche:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job mate.

Quick question if I may?
What is the SIM180 all about?

Robbie


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow brillaint choose of lsp really let's the flake through !


----------



## frederiks (Dec 12, 2010)

Great work! I'm doing my homework as I'm going to work on a 997 soon. 

Two questions, though: I'm tempted on buying the CG New Car Smell. Does it really smell like a new car? How long does the scent last?

Thanks! Oh... and did I say: Great work?!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lapis Blue when it's properly detailed is one of the most attractive finishes of any car in the world I think. Lovely job.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work as ever Si! Really hope to own one of these one day! 

You seem to use Megs All Season Dressing a lot these days, how are you finding the endurance of it?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another interesting correction & write up.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Great job mate.
> 
> Quick question if I may?
> What is the SIM180 all about?
> ...


Kestrel SIM180 Rotary Polisher


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Top finish mate, one of the hardest colours to work on!!!


It certainly threw up a few issues on the roof but the rest of it was pretty good to be fair, nice easy bodylines to work on for me..........:buffer:



GSD said:


> Excellent job lovely car,did you use a pad on the trolley jack lifting point ?


Nope, the jack has a rubber insert but no pad, I am however currently taking part in the recent GB for such pads........:thumb:



-tom- said:


> Stunning si
> 
> P.s thanks for the MIT cam I get a second


How you finding it Tom? Happy with the kit? Second one is no problem, more thna likely another GB on the cards..........



Chris_VRS said:


> Very nice indeed..and yes I can't quite believe I'm saying that about a Porsche:lol:


WOW...........:doublesho

You feeling alright...........:lol:



*MAGIC* said:


> Great job mate.
> 
> Quick question if I may?
> What is the SIM180 all about?
> ...


As stated by TMM, it's the name of the Rotary, when I first signed up on here a few years ago I read a lot of threads where the user referenced the machine theuy used during the detail, historically my threads have started with the UDM or G220 tags, now I am using the SIM 180 I just thought I would keep it in the same format........



JJ_ said:


> Wow brillaint choose of lsp really let's the flake through !


Do like my Zaino but seem to keep coming back to Blackfire on the darker coloired motors, very easy to use and with good results........:thumb:



frederiks said:


> Great work! I'm doing my homework as I'm going to work on a 997 soon.
> 
> Two questions, though: I'm tempted on buying the CG New Car Smell. Does it really smell like a new car? How long does the scent last?
> 
> Thanks! Oh... and did I say: Great work?!


997's are very nice and I too shall be detailing one very soon............:detailer:

The CG New Car Smell for me is good, it's an acquired scent but I like it and use it in my own motor, I am not a fan of these tins of scents and much prefer a spray, granted it may not last as long but it will do the job for a week or so...........:thumb:



sim L said:


> Fantastic work as ever Si! Really hope to own one of these one day!
> 
> You seem to use Megs All Season Dressing a lot these days, how are you finding the endurance of it?


Yeah it would be nice hey Simon..............:car:

You mean the Hyper Dressing, yeah using it on my own motor as well and it holds up good, think that how you cut it with water has a bearing on how long it lasts but for me it's a good bulk product with plenty of applications........:thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job, the wheels came up treat! How is that New Car Smell to use? How/where do you use it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Poke13 said:


> Great job, the wheels came up treat! How is that New Car Smell to use? How/where do you use it?


Quite simply I just spray it into each footwell, couple of trigger's per footwell and job done.........:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work...car looks really nice....

Although I have to say, Porsche really do the most underwhelming engines to look at in the world...shame as they are so good... 

:thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Quite simply I just spray it into each footwell, couple of trigger's per footwell and job done.........:thumb:


Nice one Baker, I do like seeing your detailing jobs. Is it a part time thing for you? They always seem realistic jobs nothing crazy but do-able you know.

As for the car smell, my dads Civic smells like a damn mouldy bathroom (I think due to a leak somewhere from damage) but if it gets a clean I may get some of that new car smell, sounds like it just finishes it off nicely.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Poke13 said:


> Nice one Baker, I do like seeing your detailing jobs. Is it a part time thing for you? They always seem realistic jobs nothing crazy but do-able you know.
> 
> As for the car smell, my dads Civic smells like a damn mouldy bathroom (I think due to a leak somewhere from damage) but if it gets a clean I may get some of that new car smell, sounds like it just finishes it off nicely.


Hobby for me but yeah just something outside of the normal 9-5 as I do enjoy the before and after results and try to be as honest as possible, not trying to show something that's it's not if that makes sense..........:thumb:

If you have some remote smell of mould then I would suggest a good old deep clean with a wet and dry vac.........


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent detail and write up as usual


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice job there, deffo the best colour for a porsche


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Hobby for me but yeah just something outside of the normal 9-5 as I do enjoy the before and after results and try to be as honest as possible, not trying to show something that's it's not if that makes sense..........:thumb:
> 
> If you have some remote smell of mould then I would suggest a good old deep clean with a wet and dry vac.........


Yeah I think I will have to invest in a vac, what do you use?

I could do with one anyway for my bedroom carpet, cream carpet and black socks don't mix!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work, bet the owners a happy chap for sure. :thumb:

Im keen to give our fleet a quick machine.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Poke13 said:


> Yeah I think I will have to invest in a vac, what do you use?
> 
> I could do with one anyway for my bedroom carpet, cream carpet and black socks don't mix!


There's me saying give it a good wet and dry vac when I currently don't have one............



PaulN said:


> Cracking work, bet the owners a happy chap for sure. :thumb:
> 
> Im keen to give our fleet a quick machine.
> 
> ...


Colin was happy, just would like some better weather to get it back out of he garage I think............

Fleet.........


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha nice one Baker! It's all too tempting, want to get loads of stuff but gonna have to wait, want to get snow foam, a rotary (something like sim180, a decent 1st one), wet and dry vac. But maintaining the running of the cars gonna have to come first, oil change is needed  !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Poke13 said:


> Haha nice one Baker! It's all too tempting, want to get loads of stuff but gonna have to wait, want to get snow foam, a rotary (something like sim180, a decent 1st one), wet and dry vac. But maintaining the running of the cars gonna have to come first, oil change is needed  !


As always mate there is something that requires attention and these forusm are an expensive thing to be apart of as well...........:doublesho


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

top work


----------



## Steveo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks awesome, top work mate !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, 

See the picture before you wash the car its quite dusty, I have this too like most guys I guess. 

I find if I wipe it off I get marring so what is the best way to get rid of this stuff ? I don't really want it in the bottom of my pad, poorboys never dusted like this so I am not really used to dealing with it.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Great work as usual:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, enjoyed reading that one.
Beautiful car to play with........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> See the picture before you wash the car its quite dusty, I have this too like most guys I guess.
> 
> I find if I wipe it off I get marring so what is the best way to get rid of this stuff ? I don't really want it in the bottom of my pad, poorboys never dusted like this so I am not really used to dealing with it.


You mean after I had machined it?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent as always...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Baker21 said:


> You mean after I had machined it?


Yeah see after I compound I get dust so I wipe no big deal as I'll polish. After I refine I still get dust so do you just leave the refining dust and immediately jet wash


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Cracking job as ever Simon.

You have brought that colour to life, looked very dull in the befores.

All the Best
Chris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Yeah see after I compound I get dust so I wipe no big deal as I'll polish. After I refine I still get dust so do you just leave the refining dust and immediately jet wash


I compound and then refine, then jetwash as I find this is theoblybway to get rid of all the dust in the panel gaps, etc.

I know others that use a duster and I also used one but like I say I just don't think it reaches those shuts, etc, best asking some of the other pros what they do I guess?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Baker,love a nice porker:thumb:

also agree mate,if your left with dust from polishing stage best in my eyes for a blast over to make sure all gaps etc are removed of it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work dude :thumb:


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent job, I have the same colour and I'm delighted to see that the swirl marks can be removed :buffer: although maybe not by me. :wall:

I am considering using the Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire and I think that may have made my mind up. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lukewarm said:


> Excellent job, I have the same colour and I'm delighted to see that the swirl marks can be removed :buffer: although maybe not by me. :wall:
> 
> I am considering using the Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire and I think that may have made my mind up. :thumb:


The kit is pretty versatile and I'm sure you would like it, I do know someone in your area that could offer you some advice on your motor if you liked, Porsches are a but of a speciality for him


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I know who you are talking about :thumb:, I met him a couple of weeks ago and he very kindly removed some scratches and chip marks for me. He also mentioned the Blackfire gear and suggested I take a look at the Polished Bliss website - that was my evening gone!


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

wow, is that the same car as at the start!!:thumb: Superb.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si and an extra :thumb: for the work on the exhausts.

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Baker21 said:


> I compound and then refine, then jetwash as I find this is theoblybway to get rid of all the dust in the panel gaps, etc.
> 
> I know others that use a duster and I also used one but like I say I just don't think it reaches those shuts, etc, best asking some of the other pros what they do I guess?


Ahh I see, I wipe away the residue but always seem to get slight marring from it, think I am picking up dust. Ill maybe look into the duster too.

Nice one, thanks. :wave:


----------



## playalistic (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful, top job there!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Top job as always Simon :thumb:


----------



## dudals4935 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm a South Korean amature detailer. I can't write english very well..(__);;
But Your post is very impressive.
So, May I scrab your post at my blog?

My blog : http://blog.naver.com/dudals4935


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Fantastic work  must have spent a while on that one! It's so nice to see a car transformed like that.

I've just done a 996 C4S in the same colour, only paintwork correction though - not quite as much detailing involved :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rgDetail said:


> Fantastic work  must have spent a while on that one! It's so nice to see a car transformed like that.
> 
> I've just done a 996 C4S in the same colour, only paintwork correction though - not quite as much detailing involved :lol:


Thanks for the post and it was a long day but it's safe to say it does need more work in the future with a wool pad in some areas.............:buffer:

Thread to follow on yours?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work fella :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ABGT170 said:


> Lapis Blue when it's properly detailed is one of the most attractive finishes of any car in the world I think. Lovely job.


I have just been informed by Colin that it's Ocean Blue............


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> I have just been informed by Colin that it's Ocean Blue............


Very difficult to tell from photos. Mine is Lapis and it has a slightly more purple tinge than Ocean in certain lights. In any event, cracking job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class work as always Simon:thumb:


----------

